# New here



## Hughriceman (Aug 7, 2011)

Just thought I would say hello as I have only just joined.
My partner and I are seriously thinking about buying our first TT.
I have done abit of research on the internet as to different specs and engine sizes and to tell the truth the more I look the more confused I get !!!!
I have read conflicting reports regarding the V6 3.2 engine and would like to hear your views.
We have a fairly limited budget of 6k so what could we expect to buy for this ?


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, Welcome to TTF. 
225 is most popular, & cheaper to increase performance, but 3.2 has a nicer exhaust note & no turbo or cambelt to worry about, but much more expensive to increase performance. Cambelt on 225 should be replaced at 65k miles or 5 years which ever comes first. Don't rush into it, plenty of good TT around but a bad un can be a money pit. Ask again if you find one you fancy.
Hoggy.


----------



## Hughriceman (Aug 7, 2011)

Thanks for the info, will probably be asking lots of questions !!!!


----------



## MXS (May 10, 2010)

Welcome... V6 smooooth 8)


----------



## davelincs (Jan 1, 2010)

Hi Smiler, welcome to the forum


----------



## C.J (Mar 24, 2009)

£6k will get you a good example, with all the work done.

I just sold mine for that, with FSH, 1prev owner, all work done, it was a 225 though. I think the v6 hold a slightly higher premium.


----------



## euphoria (Aug 1, 2007)

Welcome


----------



## chillly2 (Jan 9, 2011)

A big hello


----------



## Hughriceman (Aug 7, 2011)

First of many questions !!!
What year was the 3.2 V6 engine introduced ?
Should a 225 with over 65k miles that hasnt had a cam belt change been avoided ?
More to follow


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi Smiler, 3.2 was introduced late 2003... 225 @65k miles & no cambelt change should not be avoided, just reduce price by £500 & get it done asap.
Hoggy.


----------



## Hughriceman (Aug 7, 2011)

We are nearly in the position to start looking for our first TT 
Just need to sell my Triumph Spitfire to top up the TT fund.....anybody interested ?
Any members in the Cornwall area ?


----------



## Hughriceman (Aug 7, 2011)

Think we have found a car, 2002 plate soft top with 82k miles. Cam belt changed at 72k miles by Audi main dealer.
Bright red  with black leather interior....£6000.
Going to have a look at the weekend, any thing else I should ask the seller or things to check ?
The car is from a dealer and will come with 6 months warrenty.


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Hello and welcome


----------



## Hughriceman (Aug 7, 2011)

Y  ES brought our first TT yesterday  Red roadster with black leather interior. 02 plate with 82k miles ,full service history.
I drove it the 160 miles home from the dealer with the roof down in the glorious sunshine, I had a smile from ear to ear  
However the smile was soon wiped of my face when on arriving home I noticed fluid leaking from underneath the car, it was dripping from the center of the car just behind the front wheels , any ideas what it could be ?
Should i contact the dealer I brought it from as I was brought with a 6 month warrenty


----------



## conner (Oct 2, 2011)

i'm not a tt mechanic or owner but know cars quite well. with the warm weather we are having i'm sure you will have had the air-con on and this usually causes a small amount of what looks like fluid leaks ... but is usually just condensation or something along those lines from the aircon. However... don't take this as gospel, get your head under the car see where it's coming from. Check all fluid levels before starting if they are ok take it to a garage or call out the aa/rac to have a look just to make sure if you are really concerned.


----------



## SAJ77 (Nov 16, 2008)

Welcome to the club!!

Sounds like the air con system in operation to me too.....completely normal 

Saj


----------



## Hughriceman (Aug 7, 2011)

yes I thought it mat be air con fluid as it was a really warm day.
The dripping fluid is clear has no smell or taste !!!! almost just like water ?


----------



## Hughriceman (Aug 7, 2011)

SAJ77 said:


> Welcome to the club!!
> 
> Sounds like the air con system in operation to me too.....completely normal
> 
> Saj


Thanks SAJ77 I hope your right !! I was more than a little concerned being that I had only just brought the car and driven it home.
What caused the dripping to happen then and will it do it every time I use the aircon ? Has anybody else had this happen ?


----------



## SAJ77 (Nov 16, 2008)

smilersmiff said:


> SAJ77 said:
> 
> 
> > Welcome to the club!!
> ...


Yes, it will happen all the time. It is the air con removing moisture from the air.......if it collects enough, it will drain away, hence the dripping on the floor.

It happens to mine and like you at first I was concerned!


----------

